# Apprentice Arriving - Action, Medieval, Fantasy RPG



## Emerald_Seeker (22. November 2019)

*3D Fantasy RPG - Apprentice Arriving

Hallo Fantasy Fans! *

Wir sind das Indie Team *Jewel Seeker Entertainment*.
Einige haben uns vielleicht schon auf der Anime Messe in Berlin gesehen, auf der wir Interviews gegeben haben und unser RPG "Apprentice Arriving" in früher Entwicklungsphase zum ersten Mal vorgestellt wurde. Letztes Jahr wurden wir außerdem zur PLAY19 in Hamburg eingeladen. Dort haben wir in der Speaker's Corner einen Vortrag über Spieleentwicklung gehalten.

Jetzt ist die Zeit gekommen. Early Access ist jetzt auf Steam erhältlich!

Hier gehts zu Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/1344520/Apprentice_Arriving/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zum Spiel*
Apprentice Arriving ist ein 3D-Fantasy-RPG, das Retro-Elemente mit modernem Gameplay kombiniert.

*Story*
Deine Zeit ist reif. Als "Apprentice" tauchst du in die Rolle eines Zaubererschülers ein, gesegnet mit übermenschlichen Kräften. Du bist der Sohn der schönen Königin von Aclendi. Sie schickt dich nach "Dormum", der Heimat der Zauberer. Dort wirst du Prüfungen unterzogen, die deine schlummernden Kräfte wecken. Mit deinen neuen Fähigkeiten wirst du in der Lage sein, den bösen Mächten entgegenzutreten. Doch sei gewarnt, dies ist nicht das Ende deiner Reise.

Leite Prinz Landon auf seinem Weg, während er gegen Mairas mystische Kreaturen kämpft, um ein wahrer und würdiger Paladin zu werden. Doch so wie deine schlummernden Kräfte wachsen, so verfolgen die dunklen Mächte jeden deiner Schritte.

Es erwartet dich ein langes Abenteuer mit einer geheimnisvollen und tiefgründigen Geschichte, in der vieles nicht so ist, wie es scheint. Sammel Erinnerungen eines anderen auf deinem Weg, um die Gegenwart zu verstehen. Lerne aus der Vergangenheit, schreite fort und dein Weg wird klar werden. Bist du bereit für eine Reise jenseits deiner Vorstellungskraft? Dann sei der nächste Apprentice!

*Was ist in der aktuellen Version enthalten?*

Element Magie Fähigkeiten
Verschiedene Schwerttypen
Waffenverzauberung
Ausrüstung & Items wie Ringe, Potions etc.
Ein paar Angriffe und Kombos
Physische Spezialfähigkeiten
Level Up System bis lvl 10
Ein Teil des ersten Levels "Aclendi Woods"
Verschiedene Gegnertypen und einen Bosskampf
Quests und Secrets
Du suchst nach Antworten, wissend dass du sie nur finden kannst, wenn du weiterziehst auch wenn es bedeutet, dich durch die gefährlichsten Länder zu wagen. Du wirst wunderschöne Landschaften, verschiedene Kulturen und Menschen sehen, die in Harmonie leben, doch du wirst auch Zeuge von Zerstörung und Verzweiflung auf deinem Weg. Du weißt nicht, wen du antreffen wirst und was du auf dieser Reise unvergesslicher Momente erleben wirst.

Gesegnet mit unglaublicher Kraft bist du der nächste Apprentice. Doch selbst deine außergewöhnlichen Fähigkeiten werden nicht ausreichen. Mut, Intelligenz und auch Intuition sind gefragt um aus diesem Kampf glorreich hervorzukommen.

*Dies ist die ultimative Herausforderung!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgt uns auf Social Media um auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.

https://www.facebook.com/apprenticearriving/


----------



## Emerald_Seeker (6. Dezember 2019)

*Indie of the Year!*

Helft uns Indie of the Year auf IndieDB zu werden!

Vote for Apprentice Arriving in the 2019 Indie of the Year Awards.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Dezember 2019)

Hmm, die Demo sieht noch ein wenig "clunky" aus und das Tricksen mit den Slow-Mo's im Video hat den Eindruck eher verstärkt. Ich hoffe, ihr orientiert auch nicht zu sehr an Gothic sondern schaut euch noch einmal moderne Kampfsysteme an. 

Auch bei den Namen der Protagonisten solltet ihr vielleicht ein wenig fantasievoller sein. Wenn die Sprachaufnahmen natürlich schon im Kasten sind, dann wird das schwer.

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Artstyle schon sehr gut. 

Aber ihr müsst natürlich bedenken, dass ihr inhaltlich irgendwas besonderes liefern müsst, denn grafisch reißt ihr keine Bäume aus. Irgendwas besonderes, das die Leute eurer Spiel zocken wollen und es nicht bloß als x-tes Indie-RPG mit hoffungslos veralteter Technik sehen. Ihr müsst bedenken, dass die großen Indie-RPGs zum Großteil nun einmal von den berühmten Namen dahinter leben und das selbst Mid-Budget Spiele wie von Spiders oder Piranha Bytes ein gewisses Mindestniveau erreicht haben. 

Ich folge euch mal und schaue, wie das wird.


----------



## Emerald_Seeker (21. März 2021)

Wir haben jetzt eine Gameplay Serie auf unserem YouTube-Kanal gestartet, bei dem wir euch erste Eindrücke geben und hilfreiche Tipps. Außerdem werden wir auf dem Kanal neuen Content präsentieren, natürlich ohne zu spoilern 

Schaut doch mal rein 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Jk6BKtuaGk:205

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (22. März 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt solltet ihr euch nicht zu viel Hoffnung machen, das Spiel scheint stark an Gothic angelehnt liegt aber optisch irgendwo bei Gothic 3 rum und sieht einiges schlechter aus als etwa das kostenlose Enderal, das dazu noch mit fantastischer Story glänzt.  

Für die 11 Euro werden es sicher aber einige mitnehmen. 

Persönlich finde ich es gut, dass ihr diesen Grafikstil nutzt und nicht wie viele andere Cartoonoptik oder ähnliches, um auf den Massenzug aufzuspringen. Der große Nachteil ist eben, dass es hoffnungslos veraltet aussieht.  

Jedenfalls viel Glück.


----------

